# Bildformat anpassen



## CreatorX (8. März 2007)

Hallo, ich habe heute meine ertsen Fotos die ich mit meiner Digicam gemacht habe wieder bekommen und mußte leider Feststellen das diese nicht das Format hatten welches ich angeben habe. Also ich habe zum Entwickeln das 13x18 Format angegeben, aber als ichd ie Fotos bekommen habe haben sie nicht in den Bilderrahmen gepasst. Mein Fotograf meinte, das Format in welchem sich die Digitalfotos befinden sei ein "Standart-Digitalformat", oder so ähnlich..(was auch immer das heißt) und ich müsse die Fotos vorher in PS bearbeiten um das Gewünschte "Bilderrahmenformat" zu bekommen. Aber wo mache ich das? Unter Bild->Bidlgröße habe ich es schon versucht, aber wenn ich da das Format auf 13x18 einstelle, dann veringert sich aber die Auflösung auf so eine geringe Pixelzahl das die Qualität überhaupt nicht mehr dem entspricht was da mal aus der Kamera gekommen ist. Mit dem Freistellungsgswerkzeug ( C ) habe ich es auch schon probiert, aber damit komme ich überhaupt nicht klar... Was kann ich tun? Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## reddragon90 (8. März 2007)

Bin mir nicht sicher aber würde es helfen wenn du die DPI Zahl verändern würdest?


----------



## Leola13 (8. März 2007)

Hai,

du hast Fotos mit der Digicam gemacht und (wie immer) das Format 13x18 angegeben.

Die digitalen Abzügen werden aber im Verhältnis 3:4 und nicht wie ein Kleinbild im Verhältnis 2:3 hergestellt.

Beispiel Fotoporto . (Keine Werbung, auf die schnelle gab es da die beste Übersicht.)

Bei Bild- Bildgrösse ist doch die Auflösung mit angegeben, da dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## reddragon90 (8. März 2007)

Ist das totaler quatsch das was ich gepostet hab. Mit dem DPI?


----------



## scottatacama (8. März 2007)

Die Sache mit den dpi dürfte irrelevant sein, so lange der Druckservice nicht eins zu eins ausbelichtet was reinkommt, sondern Bildformate vorwählen lässt.

Bilder aus Kompaktkameras besitzen üblicherweise das 4:3 Format, während die meisten SLRs (m. E. ausser Olympus) das KB-Seitenverhältnis 3:2 nutzen.

Du hast vermutlich bisher versucht, die Bildgröße direkt in Zentimetern in den unteren Feldern einzutragen, während das Häckchen für "Bild neu berechnen" gesetzt war.

Falls es unbedingt das 13x18 Format sein muss (etwa wegen der vorliegenden Rahmen), so ist es bei 4:3 Bildern am einfachsten, die Pixelanzahl der längeren Seite durch 18 zu teilen, anschließend mit 13 zu multiplizieren und das auf ganze Zahlen gerundete Ergebnis unter "Arbeitsfläche" (Einheit: Pixel) anstelle des kleineren dort vorhandenen Wertes einzutragen. Diese Methode sorgt jedoch für minimalen Beschnitt an den Längsrändern. Alternativ kann man den errechneten Wert auch unter "Bildgröße" eintragen (vorher Häckchen aus "Proportionen beibehalten" entfernen). Dabei wird das Motiv jedoch geringfügig gestaucht. Bei 3:2 -Fotos funktioniert's genau so, nur dass dann in Deinem Fall die Schmalseiten zu beschneiden sind.


----------



## CreatorX (8. März 2007)

Also das mit dem Anpassen der DPI hat erstmal geklappt, zumindestens in PS hat das Bild auf den ersten Blick wieder die gleiche Qualität wie vor der "Bildgrößenänderung". Ich werde das angepasste Foto mal entwickeln lassen und sehen ob es nun perfekt in den Rahmen passt.

@scottatacama Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, aber ich habe leider trotzdem nur die Hälfte verstanden, weil ich keine Ahnung von Formaten und Fotografie und Entwicklung habe, sorry. Also es ist wohl so das mein Entwickler (DM-Fotoservice) die Bilder (also das Fotopapier) zwar in der Größe zuschickt wie ich Sie angebe (also z.B. 13x18) aber nicht das  Bild an sich auf das Papier anpasst und so im Zweifelsfall sogar weiße Ränder vorkommen können. Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Es ist auch irgendwie so dasViele eine unterschiedliche Größe haben, obwohl ich alle in der selben Größe angegeben habe. Ja mit den "alten" Kameras, also die mit den Filmen, war es einfach, die hatten alle das richtige Format und waren alle gleich groß.

Ok, also nochmal zum einfachen Verständniss, nachdem ich mir die Seite von Fotoporto angesehen habe. Heißt das wenn ich ein Digitalfoto (unbearbeitet) entwickeln lasse und 13x18 angebe, 13x17 entwickelt zurückbekomme? Also immer mindestens einen cm in der Länge weniger?


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2007)

Hai,



CreatorX hat gesagt.:


> Ok, also nochmal zum einfachen Verständniss, nachdem ich mir die Seite von Fotoporto angesehen habe. Heißt das wenn ich ein Digitalfoto (unbearbeitet) entwickeln lasse und 13x18 angebe, 13x17 entwickelt zurückbekomme? Also immer mindestens einen cm in der Länge weniger?



Ja, wobei die Angaben nicht in cm sind sondern in mm, sodaß du einen etwas anderen Rand bekommst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## CreatorX (9. März 2007)

Danke. Ich glaube langsam dahintergekommen zu sein. Also nochmal zum einfachen Verständniss: Es geht gar nicht darum die Bilder in Photoshop genau auf 13x18 bzw 127 x 178 mm zu bringen sondern einfach auf das Seitenverhältniss 2:3 und somit würde z.B. auch 1200x800 Pixel gehen?


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2007)

Hai,

genau, das stimmt. Und daraus (1200x800) ergibt sich bei einer Auflösung von  100 dpi eine Bildgrösse von a * b. 

Ich muss mal suchen es gab im Creativ Forum (glaub ich) einen Thread wo über dieses Thema (Pixel, dpi, lpi, inch, cm, .....) ausführlich diskutiert wurde. Wenn ich das finde werd ich den Link noch mal posten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## CreatorX (9. März 2007)

Das freut mich aber das ich wohl entlich auch mal was kapiert habe  Bliebe für mich eigentlich nur noch die Frage warum das Digitalformat überhaupt 3:4 ist und nicht wie bei den analogen Geräten bei 2:3 belassen wurde?


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2007)

Hai,

das Verhältnis 3:4 hängt mit den verwendeten lichtempfindlichen Chips zusammen.
Genaueres kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

